# Ariens 624E throttle to carb linkage problem



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

I have a model 920001 - electric start. The throttle lever is not moving the top throttle plate on the carb, nor is the idle tab springing back against the idle stop screw. Either a linkage has broken or fallen off or it is assembled incorrectly? Here are some pics of the area - can anyone please supply some assistance getting things back correctly or if parts are needed? Which ones?

Thanks in advance for any assistance. 

Having probs adding pics too it seems. Hit the image button and added my urls? So here are links to the pics, sorry

https://photos.app.goo.gl/UHoyAF1ACvPpEmRc6
https://photos.app.goo.gl/4i25U3RnoQv6XHRU7
https://photos.app.goo.gl/HeJ4bPxRRDBpPvjFA
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ojJ5SaireoDpoLe36


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The throttle control doesn't directly attach to the throttle plate - the governor arm does. The throttle control applies tension to the spring between it and the governor arm. It's hard to tell from your photos, since you managed to not get the complete linkage in any shot . . .

Typically, there is also a small return spring atop the carb that pulls the throttle closed *IF* nothing else is pulling it open.


----------



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

I'll dash out there now and take a couple more pics showing the throttle plate and governor linkages - thanks - be right back...…………..


----------



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

Now I'm not sayin' that it being 6F out there is cold, but I did have to fight my way past a crabby polar bear to get in and out of my garage.

Do these Pics help any?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/6tTCV5X1gwGLseXS9

https://photos.app.goo.gl/wwr65S24B9ne4Mi89

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CAFuoDjqjofouyAy9


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It looks like you have it assembled correctly. I put an arrow on the tab you can adjust to change the throttle tension. I had a machine I had to bend the tab to adjust the engines high speed.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Rule of thumb, never work on a carb or anything else complicated when there is a crabby polar bear in the vicinity. 

You cannot trust those bears to just mind their business, gotta keep an eye on them every minute so it's easy to make mistakes...:wink2:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello randy, welcome to SBF. Here is a link to the Tecumseh OHV engine service manual. Page 26, figure 14 shows your throttle control. It is going to be difficult adjusting your engine speed correctly without a tachometer to measure engine speed. 
Are you in Chicago or one of the burbs? I'm southwest of the city and have a tach if your close by.


http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Take off the carb completely, removing the 2 screws and nuts and the throttle linkage, and the gas line.

Move the governor back and forth, then the throttle handle, checking for movement or binding. By removing the carburetor, you are disconnecting a possible point of resistance which will allow you to track down the problem.

The short throttle linkage arm that goes to the carburetor, has 2 ends of course. The curved end goes in to the carburetor throttle plate; the end that forms a V goes on to the arm that goes to the governor. If you don't, it may bind.


----------



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks all,

It would appear per JLawrence's post that I have inserted the short throttle linkage 'wire' backwards from the governor arm to the carburetor throttle plate.

I'll swap it over in the morning, fire up the beastie and report back. We're forecast to get another 6+ inches of snow on Monday, and at 70 I'm not likely to grab a shovel - LOL - haven't much touched one except for my front bungalow stairs since I got this blower in '07.

Oh, and the polar bear seems to be sleeping soundly. I fed him my pet seal.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I thought it looked like it might bind, but missed that you had taken it apart, instead thinking that this just started happening. . . . and assembly was correct and had been working. Sorry . . .


----------



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

Actually my last snowblowing run a week or so ago it would not get to the proper high speed to operate at any gear speed beyond #1 without bogging down.

I thought it could be a gummed up carb after sitting for several months and got a new one off Amazon. It came in yesterday.

I removed the covering sheet metal today and found the governor arm was not attached to the carb at all. I removed the short linkage rod which was just hanging on the arm and tried to reattach it to the carb throttle plate without first removing the carb and ended up with the "V" on the plate and the curved part on the governor arm, as in bass-ackwards. 

Last big snow the machine seemed to run fine, but did feel like it was losing power, so I don't know. Hopefully tomorrow I'll set things right.


----------



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

Update - got the linkage corrected, new carb installed, buttoned it all up and the thing won't start - lol

Came in to warm up a little before I pull the sparkplug and pour a teaspoon of gas in there and see what happens.


----------



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

It 'might' be the darn fuel shutoff valve? I pulled the bottom bowl off the carb and it was bone dry. A little gas in the cylinder and it fires up.

After I warm back up I'll take it all apart AGAIN and put the old carb back in place.

I pulled the primary fuel line off the carb and got rather 'weak' flow, but there was flow.

Anyone know what size that fuel line is - I might just go buy a longer length and hard plumb the fuel tank to the carb without the shutoff valve.

They are forecasting 6" of snow for Monday so I am indeed motivated to get this beast back running.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Fuel line is 1/4 I.D. I wouldn't loose the shutoff, They are nice to have. I turn the fuel off, to shut my machines down. That way no fuel in the bowl to cause problems.


----------



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks,

Just got back from a quick trip to Autozone for 2 feet of the stuff. They didn't have a similar fuel petcock so I'll get one elsewhere later. For Monday I just want to get it running again.

All this of course 'assumes' that the problem even IS the petcock. I'll drain the fuel tank and make sure there's no gunk in the outlet before installing the new hose. If that fails to bring joy, the old carb will get put back and I'll try again. I KNOW the stupid thing runs with fuel poured into the cylinder, so the ignition is fine. No air obstructions so I've got 2/3 of the ignition air-fuel-spark trinity confirmed.


----------



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

Fuel line replaced without a shutoff valve, primer bulb blowing air into carb, no fuel flow.

The old carb will have to go back on for another attempt at starting this critter...… but not today, I'm tired of messing in the cold with it for today.


----------



## chicagorandy (Jan 25, 2019)

EUREKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First I brought the old/original carb inside and gave it a REAL good cleaning, aligned the float bowl as it should be and tightened things up.

Out to my Arctic temps garage, whilst waving at the polar bear in the yard and giving it a whole salmon to stay happy. Pulled the float bowl on the brand spanking new carb while it was still on the blower and it was bone dry. So..... clamp off the fuel hose (no new petcock yet) off comes the new carb, installed the old cleaned carb and buttoned everything back up.

Plugged it in, hit the starter button and it fired up within seconds and runs at high enough speed to go thru all the gears with the auger spinning away. There is still some finesse work needed on the idle speed (needs to be raised or the engine quits at about half throttle. But that will be on a later WARMER day after I read up and take more pics of things for this board to assess.

But I am READY for tomorrow's mini-blizzard - so YAY! And THANK YOU all who helped out.


----------

